# wuts the cheapest live food?



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

i need like 5 piranhas that would fit in a 29 gallon tank from birth to death. What is the best species? What do the water conditions have to be cause I have a tank that has the environment for like angel fish and neon tetras ha but there all dead now. So im getting piranhas. But I dont know sh*t about them lol! HELP! Whats the cheapest live food i can get for that type of piranha? i have so many ?'s....







can u help me plz???


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

First of all unfortunately 5 piranhas of any species will not be able to survive in a 29 gallon for life. If you dont want to have to get a bigger tank youll only be able to go with a singe spilo, red belly, cariba, irritan, geryi, ternetzi, or any other piranha that doesnt get too big. Tank temp should be 78-84 degrees ph 6.6-7.6 and you should have very good filtration because theyre messy eaters. the cheapest live food would be feeders from the fish store but they can carry diseases so quarantining should be done on them for a couple weeks before. Check the information section at the top of the page it should help you out.


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

Please don't put 5,4,3 or 2 p's in 29g had a friend to have 4 rb's in 29g all were death with in 6 months. a 75g would be good for 5 rb's for awhile. cheap food go to a bait shop. i would get some more input on these wonderful fish before you go and buy them. so ask questions.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

yeah sorry no 5 Ps







and the chepest feeders are cought your self...buy a $10 minnow trap from walmart and a bag of bread or dog food.....all the feeders you will ever need.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

cheapest food is never the best way to go


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> cheapest food is never the best way to go











5p's in a 29 gallon is asking for trouble...








Try upgradeing to something bigger like a 75 or bigger .preferably bigger...
Good luck


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

a single irritan in a 29 may work...as for five pygos you'll need a 75-90g tank.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

cheapest live food is feeder 10 cents each


----------



## oscar man (Aug 25, 2003)

do not put 5 piranhas in a 29g. maybe a gold spilo but i would trade it for a 30g cause you will gain an extra 6 inches in length which you will neeed for p's. look around for goood deals in your local area or at the local fish store and get a larger tank. if you want to get like 5 piranhas then i would get a minimum of a 75g but a 90g or 125g would be a lot better.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> JeFFLo Posted on Nov 19 2003, 08:20 PM cheapest live food is feeder 10 cents each


I concur. If you want to spend a little more, say $1, you can get an ounce of live brine or an ounce of live tubifex worms.


----------

